# Mad Max (series)



## Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Mad Max (1979) 100 Minutes.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0079501

In the post-apocolyptic dystopic future Australia, motor cycle gangs loot for supplies and fuel, and combat the police. They target a policeman's family, and make his fight with them personal. Violent extravaganza on a low budget with little merit, other than that it's view of the future has since been many times copied, that it started Mel Gibson out on his career, and also the Australian film industry.


Mad Max 2 (1981) 96 Minutes.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0082694

More of the same, but with a bigger budget, bigger car chases and battles. A shortage of petrol causes all-out war between police and bikers.


Mad Max Beyond Thunderdrome (1985) 106 Minutes.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0089530

More in the same vein, this time also with Tina Turner as Aunt Entity, the leader of Bartertown. Max has to save a colony of children.


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

Mad Max 2--the road warrior was fav of the three. didn't really like #3. but 2 was very excellent, like the end.


----------



## spani05 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Mad Max on DVD*

Are there any other Mad Max fans out there????

I just read that the origional film is coming out on DVD next month!!! IT should be really cool. And theyre' taking the dub off over Gibson's voice so you can actually hear his knarly australian accent.

Has anyone else heard anything about this DVD???


----------



## blackjax40 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Mad Max DVD?*

Hi,

I understand that the original Mad Max is being released on DVD with some extra footage and the original dialouge with Mel Gibson.  Doeas anyone know anything else.  i can't seem to find out.


----------



## imported_Sandman (Dec 11, 2001)

Haven't heard anything about that. But that would be soo cool.


----------



## buks (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Mad Max DVD?*



> _Originally posted by blackjax40 _
> *Hi,
> 
> I understand that the original Mad Max is being released on DVD with some extra footage and the original dialouge with Mel Gibson.  Doeas anyone know anything else.  i can't seem to find out. *





> _Originally posted by spani05 _
> *Are there any other Mad Max fans out there????
> 
> I just read that the origional film is coming out on DVD next month!!! IT should be really cool. And theyre' taking the dub off over Gibson's voice so you can actually hear his knarly australian accent.
> ...



nop

:nuts: buks :nuts: 
ps
go
nuts 
:nuts:


----------



## happykev27 (Dec 15, 2001)

*Mad Max on DVD*

Hey everyone-

I just checked out that classic Mel Gibson film Mad Max the other day and it was so funny to see him in his youth! Anyone happen to know how old he was when this was filmed? I would say 22-23.. I mention this because I saw an ad for an upcoming DVD release for this film. I think it is coming out in January sometime. Anyone hear anything about this?

Take care-
Kevin


----------



## DCBastien (Dec 15, 2001)

Please look before you post! That's three threads with the same name now..........

Skip


----------



## mordy (Dec 16, 2001)

Both Madmax Movies are Available here in Australia


----------



## blackjax40 (Dec 18, 2001)

*more MAX*

After much hunting I have found out that this film will contain the dialouge and it will be out in early January. hope this helps.


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 19, 2001)

i am so there


----------



## blackjax40 (Jan 4, 2002)

*MAD MAX DVD is coming out*

Hey I just wanted to let you all know that the Mad MAx DVD will be available this month and will contain the orirignal dialect of Mel Gibson.  thank you to all of you who have helped me find this information in my quest.


----------



## bummer (Jan 5, 2002)

Thank you for the information.  It would be interesting to hear Mel instead of that awful voice over.


----------



## blackjax40 (Jan 7, 2002)

*No Max Voice over*

You're right I can't stand that either.  The new DVD is so much better than the original "American" version.


----------



## Azn Dragoon (Jan 8, 2002)

Uh...sup?


----------



## blackjax40 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Sup is that MAx is da bomb!*

Did you guys get to see the DVD yet?  It is so much better.  I can't stress this enough.  It's like seeing a whole new film.  Go get it i did.

Laters


----------



## Azn Dragoon (Jan 9, 2002)

Uh...ooooook.


----------



## happykev27 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Mad Max is here on DVD!!!!*

Hey all-

Well, the  release of the 20th anniversary Mad Max DVD is finally here! I guess it came out on January 4th and I picked it up over the weekend. It contains Mel Gibson's original vocal track and features a remastered soundtrack as well as bonus interviews, etc.

Has anyone else bought or rented this DVD?

Peace,

Kevin


----------



## blackjax40 (Jan 18, 2002)

*Ooook back at ya*

Ooooook Did you see the film?  ha watched the DVD last night.  Can't get enough of the interceptor.  MAD MAX rules!!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 18, 2002)

Ummm, that's good but I don't think anybody here is into Mad Max.  We're more into Bruce Campbell than Mel Gibson.  Have you tried to post in the films section on this movie?

Try this link, you may have to change the settings at the bottom to show all threads from the beginning if none pop up.  There's at least one that I know of in there.

http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3545


----------



## Dave (Jan 19, 2002)

Moving to films section................>>>>>>


----------



## blackjax40 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Pre- Road warrior*

I like the road warrior too but I am still partial to the original.  I just saw the DVD of it and it is so much better than the old "american" version.  No more crappy over dubs. If you guys are into the Mad Max series check it out.  Well worth it.


----------



## dankwellthethir (Jan 25, 2002)

I've bought it - totally worth owning if only for the original Aussie dialogue.  Everything else on the disc is gravy!


----------



## dankwellthethir (Jan 25, 2002)

Soem of this info has been posted elsewhere on the site, but to respond to your question - The new Mad Max has the original Aussie dialogue, a cool trivia feature, two documentaries and a great transfer.  Worth owning for sure.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 4, 2002)

*.*

is it me or were these movies......weird?


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

All three films were awesome!


----------

